# Bird w/ Dog



## willowtreess (6 mo ago)

I have a terrier mix and am hoping to get a bird. I also have a gecko who is very quiet and my dog recently noticed him while in my room and started growling. Is there any way to train him out of this? He needs to be in my room during the day in the summer as temperatures get very hot and the only AC is in my room.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Welcome!
And the simple answer to your question is, "No."
Dogs and Cats are both prey-motivated animals, even if they are domesticated. They cannot be taught to shake this core instinct.

You may have the gentlest animals in the world, but a dog or a cat an instantly and quite definitively kill a bird before you would have any time to react.

So. As a best practice, we say that if you do plan to add a bird to a household that already has cats/dogs, then you should keep them physically separated. If there is a dedicated room where you can house your bird comfortably, that's a workable solution (as long as you can prevent access to it for the other animals).

If this is not feasible given your living situation, you have to think long-and-hard about getting a bird. You _cannot_ ever leave a bird unattended around another pet like a cat or a dog; so you should think carefully about how you would be able to manage this long-term.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with the prior post and I will add that it is not fair to a bird or any other animal to acquire it only to shut it up in a room by itself unless you can spend a lot of time in the room with it. Budgies are very social and need interaction with its human or another budgie and should not be locked up in a cage for its lifetime, they need flight time and that requires a safe space to fly.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> I agree with the prior post and I will add that it is not fair to a bird or any other animal to acquire it only to shut it up in a room by itself unless you can spend a lot of time in the room with it. Budgies are very social and need interaction with its human or another budgie and should not be locked up in a cage for its lifetime, they need flight time and that requires a safe space to fly.


100%


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You have received excellent guidance and I agree 100%
Getting a bird is something you should not even be considering at this time. 

*


----------

